# The old boy network is essentially how it operates.



## Peter_Gabriel

Witam,

Mam pytanie - jak zinterpretować ten podkreślony-czyżby chodziło o: 
'znajomości ze szkolnej ławki tak w zasadzie właśnie działają'?

"T*he old boy network is essentially how it operates. *
It’s corrupt and disgusting. Gove moves around once he’s fucked up a department. But because he’s a pathetic, slimy toady (completely loyal), he keeps getting ministerial posts"


----------



## anthox

Myślę, że tak. Tak zwany "old boy network" odnosi do mężczyzn, którzy się kojarzyli od dzieciństwa w szkole (zwłaszcza w tych szkołach tylko dla chłopców) i robią sobie przysługi w ciągu życia, dając np. dobrze płatną pracę tylko ze względu na przyjaźń, a nie dlatego, że na to zasługują.


----------



## Peter_Gabriel

anthox said:


> Myślę, że tak. Tak zwany "old boy network" odnosi do mężczyzn, którzy się kojarzyli od dzieciństwa w szkole (zwłaszcza w tych szkołach tylko dla chłopców) i robią sobie przysługi w ciągu życia, dając np. dobrze płatną pracę tylko ze względu na przyjaźń, a nie dlatego, że na to zasługują.


Tak, to oczywiste- chodziło mi o to cy to tłumaczenie jest w porządku?

'znajomości ze szkolnej ławki tak w zasadzie właśnie działają'


----------



## Ben Jamin

Peter SLP said:


> Tak, to oczywiste- chodziło mi o to cy to tłumaczenie jest w porządku?
> 
> 'znajomości ze szkolnej ławki tak w zasadzie właśnie działają'


Dla mnie twoje tłumaczenie poprawnie oddaje sens, ale oryginał to angielszczyzna niechlujna i niegramatyczna, więc tłumaczenie nie oddaje stylu oryginału.


----------



## Peter_Gabriel

Ben Jamin said:


> Dla mnie twoje tłumaczenie poprawnie oddaje sens, ale oryginał to angielszczyzna niechlujna i niegramatyczna, więc tłumaczenie nie oddaje stylu oryginału.


Dziękuję- angielszczyzna wprost od rodowitego Anglika


----------



## Ben Jamin

Peter SLP said:


> Dziękuję- angielszczyzna wprost od rodowitego Anglika


Nie wszyscy ludzie mówią dobrze swoim językiem.


----------



## jasio

Ben Jamin said:


> Nie wszyscy ludzie mówią dobrze swoim językiem.


Ja bym nawet zaryzykował twierdzenie, że większość osób mówi (!) w mniejszym lub większym stopniu  niegramatycznie albo niechlujnie -  a wielu nawet tak pisze. Nie znając kontekstu - czy to zdanie pochodzi z wypowiedzi ustnej, czy z pisemnej, czy jest to stylizowany zapis z dzieła literackiego czy też może z jakiegoś dokumentu itp, z jakiej klasy społecznej pochodzi mówiący itp - trudno ocenić, czy należy się silić na oddanie stylu oryginału, czy też można pozostać przy znaczeniu dosłownym.


----------



## Peter_Gabriel

jasio said:


> Ja bym nawet zaryzykował twierdzenie, że większość osób mówi (!) w mniejszym lub większym stopniu  niegramatycznie albo niechlujnie -  a wielu nawet tak pisze. Nie znając kontekstu - czy to zdanie pochodzi z wypowiedzi ustnej, czy z pisemnej, czy jest to stylizowany zapis z dzieła literackiego czy też może z jakiegoś dokumentu itp, z jakiej klasy społecznej pochodzi mówiący itp - trudno ocenić, czy należy się silić na oddanie stylu oryginału, czy też można pozostać przy znaczeniu dosłownym.


Dziękuję za uwagę!


----------



## Szkot

anthox said:


> Myślę, że tak. Tak zwany "old boy network" odnosi do mężczyzn, którzy się kojarzyli od dzieciństwa w szkole (zwłaszcza w tych szkołach tylko dla chłopców) i robią sobie przysługi w ciągu życia, dając np. dobrze płatną pracę tylko ze względu na przyjaźń, a nie dlatego, że na to zasługują.



'Old boy network' to rodzaj nomenklatury pochodzenia (mężczyzny,  szkoły prywatne, Oxbridge, gentlemen's clubs itd.), ale niekoniecznie chodzi o znajomość od dzieciństwa.  W takim środowisku społecznym zwroty 'old boy' / 'old chap' używają się (nieco steretypowo) w rozmowie:

- Don't you worry, old boy.  I'll sort everything out for you.  Have another brandy.


----------



## jasio

Szkot said:


> W takim środowisku społecznym zwroty 'old boy' / 'old chap' używają się (nieco steretypowo) w rozmowie:


Są używane.


----------



## Tyskie

Jeżeli chodzi o tłumaczenie w taki sposób, ażeby zachować sens który autor chciał przekazać, Ja bym przetłumaczył to w ten sposób:

*“W zasadzie tutaj chodzi o znajomości ze szkolnej ławki”.*

Rzeczywiście to zdanie jest źle sformułowane, trzeba tylko czytać dalej i zauważyć niecenzuralne słowo które znajduje się w tym piśmie i wszystko jasne…


----------



## Peter_Gabriel

Tyskie said:


> Jeżeli chodzi o tłumaczenie w taki sposób, ażeby zachować sens który autor chciał przekazać, Ja bym przetłumaczył to w ten sposób:
> 
> *“W zasadzie tutaj chodzi o znajomości ze szkolnej ławki”.*
> 
> Rzeczywiście to zdanie jest źle sformułowane, trzeba tylko czytać dalej i zauważyć niecenzuralne słowo które znajduje się w tym piśmie i wszystko jasne…


Dziękuję za odpowiedź!


----------



## jasio

Tyskie said:


> *“W zasadzie tutaj chodzi o znajomości ze szkolnej ławki”.*


Ostatnio karierę robi słowo "kolesiostwo", które chyba najlepiej oddaje różne aspekty tego zagadnienia.


----------



## Tyskie

jasio said:


> Ostatnio karierę robi słowo "kolesiostwo", które chyba najlepiej oddaje różne aspekty tego zagadnienia.



Dziękuję!

Ciekawy zbieg okoliczności, że mój Wujek użył tego samego słowa (którego wcześniej nie słyszałem), kiedy go zapytałem o zdanie na ten temat! Nie byłem pewien czy ma rację ponieważ On się również urodził w WB, tak jak Ja i tak jak Ja, potrafi się pomylić; aczkolwiek teraz mam potwierdzenie. Niewierny Tomasz!


----------



## Ben Jamin

Tyskie said:


> Dziękuję!
> 
> Ciekawy zbieg okoliczności, że mój Wujek użył tego samego słowa (którego wcześniej nie słyszałem), kiedy go zapytałem o zdanie na ten temat! Nie byłem pewien czy ma rację ponieważ On się również urodził w WB, tak jak Ja i tak jak Ja, potrafi się pomylić; aczkolwiek teraz mam potwierdzenie. Niewierny Tomasz!


Jeżeli nie masz nic przeciwko temu, to podpowiem Ci, że zaimka "ja" nigdy nie pisze się po polsku dużą literą (można być posądzonym o megalomanię). Takie słowa jak "wujek" też pisze się małą literą, o ile nie zwracasz się bezpośrednio w piśmie do tego właśnie wujka. Natomiast zaimki "ty" (ciebie, ci, itd.) oraz "wy" (was, wami, itd.) pisze się często dla kurtuazji dużą literą, ale nie jest to zasada ortograficzna tylko stylistyczna. W poufałych relacjach jest to dowolne.


----------



## Tyskie

Ben Jamin said:


> Jeżeli nie masz nic przeciwko temu, to podpowiem Ci, że zaimka "ja" nigdy nie pisze się po polsku dużą literą (można być posądzonym o megalomanię). Takie słowa jak "wujek" też pisze się małą literą, o ile nie zwracasz się bezpośrednio w piśmie do tego właśnie wujka. Natomiast zaimki "ty" (ciebie, ci, itd.) oraz "wy" (was, wami, itd.) pisze się często dla kurtuazji dużą literą, ale nie jest to zasada ortograficzna tylko stylistyczna. W poufałych relacjach jest to dowolne.



Nie mam nic przeciwko! Dziękuję za informacje, które przyjąłem do wiadomości. Nigdy bym nie pozwolił na to, żeby moje ego było powodem tego, że nie będę robić postępów w rozszerzaniu mojej wiedzy (czyli nie może być tak, że jestem aż tak wielkim megalomanem 😁).

Na pewno jeszcze nie raz popełnię błąd pisząc po polsku na tym forum! (Podejrzewam, że i w tym poście znajdzie się jakiś)


----------



## Ben Jamin

Tyskie said:


> Nie mam nic przeciwko! Dziękuję za informacje, które przyjąłem do wiadomości. Nigdy bym nie pozwolił na to, żeby moje ego było powodem tego, że nie będę robić postępów w rozszerzaniu mojej wiedzy (czyli nie może być tak, że jestem aż tak wielkim megalomanem 😁).
> 
> Na pewno jeszcze nie raz popełnię błąd pisząc po polsku na tym forum! (Podejrzewam, że i w tym poście znajdzie się jakiś)


Bezbłędny tekst. Gratuluję!


----------

